# أريد فاهم في seven segment



## م م ص ع ح (27 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم​ 
أخواني أريد المساعدة عندي مشروع ال output عبارة عن DC فولت وأريد أن أقراه بإستخدام seven segment ​ 
السؤال كيف؟؟؟؟
علما أن الفولت لن يتعدى 10 فولت.
كيف أختار ال seven segment (أنواعها)
وما هو الdrive المناسب لها وكيف طريقة اختياره​ 
أرجوا المساعدة
وانا لكم من الشاكرين​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (28 يناير 2009)

أخى
لن تخدمك الـ seven segment لأنها تحتاج لتحويل الفولت إلى إلى قيمة رقمية ثم تحولها من Binary to BCD ثم تعرضها على seven segment
إما تستخدم ميكرو به طرف Analog ثم تبرمجة أو الأسهل من هذا الرابط
http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/72790/MAXIM/MAX133.html
حمل Data Sheet للقطعة MAX133 وهى قطعة واحدة تعمل Digital Multimeter لها طرف يقبل الفولت Analog و يعرضها على 3 و ثلاث أرباع رقم seven segment شامل كل الدوائر اللازمة

أفضل ابحث فى السوق عن IC تعمل Digital Multimeter وغالبا ستجد 3 ونصف رقم وعندها من نفس الموقع
http://www.alldatasheet.com
يمكنك البحث عن مواصفاتها و دائرتها و منها ما يستخدم LED ومنها ما يستخدم LCD كن حريص وانت تسأل


----------



## محمدالقبالي (28 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك دائما نشيط :84:​ 
بالاضافه الى ما قلت يمكن عمل المشروع باستخدام المتحكم PIC16F877A وذلك لانه يحتوي على عده اطراف analog وكذلك يسهل برمجته.

http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/DeviceDoc/39582b.pdf​ 
ويمكن عمل المشروع ب seven segments او LCD​


----------



## م م ص ع ح (30 يناير 2009)

أشكر الأخوة من أعماااااااااااااااااق قلبي
والله أفدتوني كثيرا
وماراح أنساكم من الدعاء......


----------

